# My pics from the NABBA finals 2008



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here are some pics i have just received from Alex Mac of the British finals


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is my fav one


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

great pics paul mate!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

cracking set of pics Paul, you don't have the rest of class 4 do you?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

excellent pics, I really like the way u maintain a smile through each pose, makes it look effortless.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was fun NATH i was looking the best i could of been so why not look happy...

Chris send a mail to Alex Mac that is where i got these from mate..


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job! Looking great.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

great pics, very impressed


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8 you certainly paid your dues,

would you have changed anything or was you 100% happy with your prep


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was 100% happy mate their was nothing i could of done more to be better on the day although i know i can be better in time this is one of the reasons i am taking 18months away from the stage


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Superb set of photos PSc...you must be really chuffed with these.


----------

